# Dogtra Edge RT



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Those of you that are training daily,do you like this collar? Jim


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had mine for 6+ months (after losing my Dogtra 1800 hunting) and like it. I am training daily now, but didn't during the winter. 

Holds a charge a long time and re-charges quick. Easy ON-OFF. It does have a LOT of buttons and dials... One each Momentary and Continuous would be enough, but I am training myself to use all 4 buttons.

It's a little bulky for hunting, but I am planning to teach silent "come 'round" for pheasant hunting with the vibrate. I did that a little end of last season, but the dogs could get better at it - and QUIET pays with wild birds.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I used a TT Pro 500 for many years and have had the RT since you could get your hands on one and I love it. I like having constant and momentary levels available at all times. It is a little big for hunting but have used it for that too. I have been very happy with switching from TT to the RT!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks.....should have it tomorrow.Jim


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jim, I have had mine a year and no complaints!!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

classact2731 said:


> Jim, I have had mine a year and no complaints!!


Mr.Scotty!! Still feel naughty doing this,have had tt since 70s..First one was a 70 ,pull out antenna with an attenuator ,gold in color and one intensity...state of art back then.haaaaa......Deacon don't need one anyway.Jim


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have had mine for a little over a year and really like it. As others have said, there are a fair amount of buttons, but you get used to it quickly. It took me about two days to completely figure out, coming from a SportDog unit. The charge does last seemingly forever, and the range is exceptional.


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the Edge RT. Don't like all the buttons. It's way overkill. The Tri Tronics G3 90 with 2 button and a different shaped sound button is ideal. The vendors went crazy with buttons like a shirt. With the edge, all different correction level buttons is pathetic. Let's see does it that require a two button press, single button high or a low, or a lower medium or high burn. It's like playing a piano. I keep my RT on 7 and use the 2 single burn and momentary low buttons. Lol !


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Mollet - Labs said:


> I have the Edge RT. Don't like all the buttons. It's way overkill. The Tri Tronics G3 90 with 2 button and a different shaped sound button is ideal. The vendors went crazy with buttons like a shirt. With the edge, all different correction level buttons is pathetic. Let's see does it that require a two button press, single button high or a low, or a lower medium or high burn. It's like playing a piano. I keep my RT on 7 and use the 2 single burn and momentary low buttons. Lol !


Its a pro 500 with seperate buttons instead of a switch for burn and nick. I love mine. You must have some pretty tough dogs if you can get away with leaving it on 7......


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Mollet - Labs said:


> I have the Edge RT. Don't like all the buttons. It's way overkill. The Tri Tronics G3 90 with 2 button and a different shaped sound button is ideal. The vendors went crazy with buttons like a shirt. With the edge, all different correction level buttons is pathetic. Let's see does it that require a two button press, single button high or a low, or a lower medium or high burn. It's like playing a piano. I keep my RT on 7 and use the 2 single burn and momentary low buttons. Lol !


I would say given your thoughts here, http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?125475-Dogtra-burb-sensation-vrs-Tri-Tronics, that you may be full of it. You talk about how a "2" burned you (I'll omit your details), but you keep it on 7 for your dogs, which makes you a real winner.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I like the 3500 and have used the edge I just am so use to the controls and knobs on the 3500. I use my collars every day all day 365 days a year and they get abused. I love the 3500 and for years I was a TT fan nut but I kept sending stuff back all the time. I may get a edge and start to use it but it is just easier to use the 3500 knobs and buttons. Might be because I am just use to it. I figure if it isn't broke why change.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks to all responses,have used it 5 days now and like it.....the dogs that were on a 4 or 5 with 550 are on a 2 with edge rt....like mullet said its a different pressure,from the dogs standpoint and mine.Jim


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Jim,
I find that the Edge RT does run a bit hot. I ran a SportDog before, and my Lab was on a 4 (out of 8). Now, he typically is a 2. I agree with what others have said, that it is bombproof, the battery lasts forever, and the range is great. Dogtra's customer service is also top notch, should you need it.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Windjammer said:


> Jim,
> I find that the Edge RT does run a bit hot. I ran a SportDog before, and my Lab was on a 4 (out of 8). Now, he typically is a 2. I agree with what others have said, that it is bombproof, the battery lasts forever, and the range is great. Dogtra's customer service is also top notch, should you need it.


The only non bomb pro part of it is the annetenna, if a guy is a throwing things sort of guy.......


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

I have had my Dogtra Edge RT for several weeks and have found that it is indeed hotter than my TT 550. However, I have found that in the water I have to increase the power from a 2 to a 4 to get the desired effect. I have the long contacts installed and the collar is properly tightened. I checked with Dogtra and they are sending me new contacts that only have the tips exposed. Anyone experienced this problem ?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Daren Galloway said:


> The only non bomb pro part of it is the annetenna, if a guy is a throwing things sort of guy.......


This is a true story.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

bama stripes said:


> I have had my Dogtra Edge RT for several weeks and have found that it is indeed hotter than my TT 550. However, I have found that in the water I have to increase the power from a 2 to a 4 to get the desired effect. I have the long contacts installed and the collar is properly tightened. I checked with Dogtra and they are sending me new contacts that only have the tips exposed. Anyone experienced this problem ?


All new RT's will come with the points they are sending you. The one you got may have been in someone's inventory for a little while. The patent has only recently expired. I haven't noticed this issue but have heard from others. The new points will resolve your issue though.


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Had my Edge RT for about a year, hotter than TT/Garmin by about 1 level. Owned TT since 94, but Dogtra is the way to go now.


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 20, 2016)

With the edge, all different correction level buttons is pathetic


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

dungdn93 said:


> With the edge, all different correction level buttons is pathetic



Well this certainly gives a great opinion for a few reasons. Did you notice the OP asked about the Edge RT, not the Edge?


----------



## Steveo (Feb 1, 2015)

After a year and a half, my collar wouldn't respond. I sent it to the factory. It required a new battery.
It was returned within a week as good as new at no cost to me.


----------

